# re mineralization of to water for crs.:-)



## kirk (21 Nov 2013)

Hi all. I will soon be turning my tank into a crs tank. the question I have is I currently have tropic Marin mineral for ro which I haven't used. Is this stuff ok for crs or do I really need salty shrimp or equivalent? Cheers Kirk.


----------



## kirk (21 Nov 2013)

The tittle is supposed to say re mineralizing oh how I love this phones ability to change everything I'm trying to say


----------



## foxfish (21 Nov 2013)

I really like the title


----------



## kirk (21 Nov 2013)

Cheers mate I think I've sorted it now, and I was woundering why nobody Had replied


----------



## kirk (21 Nov 2013)

Oh well still says to instead of ro I give up.


----------



## dw1305 (21 Nov 2013)

Hi all,
I'm sure it is all right, although I would suspect it is a very expensive way of buying baking soda <Remineralising RO | UK Aquatic Plant Society>. If you don't mind buying some salts you can make your own custom mix using the calculator at "James' Planted Tank" <James' Planted Tank - Re-mineralising RO Water>, and this should prove cheaper in the long run.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Dane (28 Nov 2013)

A cheap way of re-mineralising is Salty Shrimp GH+. You can get a small pot for just under £10 and it will last you ages, depending on tank size of course. A small pot is said to be enough for 600l but reckon is does a bit more than that.


----------



## kirk (5 Jan 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm sure it is all right, although I would suspect it is a very expensive way of buying baking soda <Remineralising RO | UK Aquatic Plant Society>. If you don't mind buying some salts you can make your own custom mix using the calculator at "James' Planted Tank" <James' Planted Tank - Re-mineralising RO Water>, and this should prove cheaper in the long run.
> 
> cheers Darrel


 cheers mate I've just written all this Down and looking to source them. Could only find the potassium carb on the link. Cheers Kirk.


----------



## kirk (5 Jan 2014)

Darrel is magnesium sulphate heptahydrate ( mgso47h20 the same as bath salts/ Epson salts?  Ive nearly sourced the ingredient on eBay cheers Kirk.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Jan 2014)

Hi all, 





kirk said:


> Darrel is magnesium sulphate heptahydrate ( mgso47h20 the same as bath salts/ Epson salts?


 Yes it is "Epsom Salts". Even if the label says "MgSO4" it will be the heptahydrate (.7H2O) as the salt is hygroscopic and will take up moisture until it is fully hydrated and stable.

cheers Darrel


----------



## kirk (6 Jan 2014)

Thanks Darrel. That means I only have 3 things to source as I already have some Epson. Cheers Kirk.


----------

